# [RISOLTO] Liberare un po' di spazio (kernel)

## Chetto

Salve a tutti, premetto che ho cercato nel forum ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di inerente al mio problema anche se probabilmente ciò è dovuto alla mia scarsa capacità di ricerca visto che è un "problema" credo piuttosto comune.

Ma veniamo al dunque: ho installato gentoo e mi sono compilato il kernel da solo ma ovviamente ogni volta che faccio un 

```
emerge --update world
```

 e che è uscita una nuova versione del kernel questo mi fa una cartella con i sorgenti del kernel in /usr/src, comportamento ovvio ma quello che volevo sapere è se posso tranquillamente mascherare i "gentoo-sorces" o se servono a qualche applicazione in particolare (non credo visto che io uso solo il kernel compilato da me e casomai avrebbero bisogno dei sorgenti di quel kernel e basta). Mi scuso per la lunghezza del post.Last edited by Chetto on Fri Sep 28, 2007 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

secondo me ti servono solo i sorgenti del kernel che usi..io infatti lascio solo quelli..pero' aspetta pareri piu' autorevoli  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

per compilare i pacchetti emerge usa gli header in gentoo-sources che non è slottato, quindi l'unica misura prudenziale è tenere per un poco l'ultimo kernel funzionante e piallare tutto quello che non serve

----------

## Chetto

Quindi non posso cancellare tutti i kernel tranne il mio, mentre posso cancellare tutti i sorgenti tranne il mio e l'ultimo giusto? 

 *Quote:*   

> che non è slottato

 

Perdonami ma non so cosa significhi

----------

## noice

sono pacchetti dei quali hai piu versioni installate...detto in maniera mooolto semplice  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Quindi non posso cancellare tutti i kernel tranne il mio, mentre posso cancellare tutti i sorgenti tranne il mio e l'ultimo giusto? 
> 
> 

 

io conserverei sempre almeno una versione di kernel vecchia per le emergenze, ma nella boot directory (quella di grub). Insieme ad essa devi conservare anche i moduli corrispondenti, che sono collocati in /lib/modules .

In un'ottica di massima economia, i sorgenti del kernel possono essere rimossi da /usr/src in qualunque momento. puoi conservare comunque una copia dei tarball in $DISTDIR per eventuali ricompilazioni. Quanto al config locale, è incorporato in /proc/config.gz ed è immediatamente accessibile per ogni evenienza.

----------

## skypjack

Compili la nuova versione, ti assicuri che tutto funzioni e pialli un pò delle vecchie. Maari lascia una versione precedente che non si sa mai, ma puoi anche farne a meno se vuoi. Lanci un emerge -C sulle versioni che vuoi togliere, quindi eleimini i residui in /usr/src e in /lib e hai liberato la tua memoria su disco.

----------

## Chetto

Grazie per i consigli!   :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

se vuoi gestire completamente a mano i sorgenti del kernel puoi mettere i gentoo-sources nei package.provided

----------

## djinnZ

sconsigliabile, meglio mettere le versioni in masked di modo che all'aggiornamento degli headers (c'è ancora la condizione >= kernel-versione o simili? non ho modo di verificare, fino a lunedì non sono in ufficio) se hai un kernel troppo vecchio ti avvisa.

----------

